# Looking for input and suggestions



## scottyj207 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello, I'd like to hear what some others think about my fish and current tank setup. I have a 55 gallon as well as a 30 gallon. Both are community tanks and rather harmonious now that I have split up my Angelfish. I had a mated pair in my big tank but they were becoming more and more territorial and would chase after the other fish. I feel guilty about splitting them up but I have seen no aggression from either since I rearranged tanks. Below is what I now have in each tank and things seem good. I am wondering what you think. How you would stock each tank. Did I make any mistakes? Any suggestions for either tank, adding or subtracting? 

55 Gallon Occupants
1 Angelfish
1 Silver Dollar (Is the lone survivor of a school my ex had and is over 5 years old.)
1 Pearl Gourami
1 Bristlenose Pleco
3 Upside Down Catfish
6 Bronze Cory Cats
6 Congo Tetras
6 Columbian Tetras
7 Neon Tetras
9 Assorted Platys (thinking of moving some to the 30 gallon)

30 Gallon Occupants
1 Angelfish 
1 German Blue Ram
1 Beta
5 Albino Corys
6 Pristella Tetras


----------

